# BBQ'd Raccoon



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone from middle America knows BBQ'd raccoon is the go-to meal at any game feed. It's not all that common out west....yet. For some reason game feeds aren't popular out here. We need to work on that.

First parboil the raccoon meat and remove from the bones Just follow the raccoon preparation instructions on page 2 of this thread: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=45423&start=10

Add diced onion, diced jalapeño, a little fresh minced garlic and your favorite BBQ sauce. Mix it all together in a sauce pan and cook on medium heat for 30 minutes, stirring often.

BBQ'd **** sandwiches; hard to beat: 









Once you have that ole **** parboiled, the rest is quick and easy. This is a good one for those busy soccer moms, office parties, hell, even a church bazaar.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

looks great. I just at a pulled pork sandwich that was made on my Traeger. Pulled **** has to be good


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I’ve actually had BBQ’d raccoon…twice. Served by the same gentleman from Louisiana at two different jobsite potlucks.
I thought raccoon was great… but it turned out to be the sauce. 
Here’s his recipe: 

BBQ Sauce

¼ Cup Worcestershire Sauce
1 ½ Cups Catsup
1 Cup Minced Onion
2 Teaspoons Garlic Powder 
1 Teaspoon Salt
1 Teaspoon Butter
1 Tablespoon Soy Sauce
1 Teaspoon Black Pepper
1 Teaspoon Chili Powder 
¼ Cup Vinegar
1 Can Soda Pop (Grape, Cola, or Orange to suit your taste)

Put it all in a sauce pan and bring to a boil then simmer until it thickens.

Different kinds of soda give it quite a different character. The ones listed were the ones he recommended. I’ve tried ginger ale and beer with not-so-great results. I’m going to try apple Shasta.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

OK Goob, You win. I have to agree that these **** recipes look good and if you were the one to prepare them, I'd gladly eat it, bayliascaris be [email protected]*&%ed . 

The dog though is not having much luck getting an apple fed one for you, but maybe the ***** will be coming into the trees more in the next few weeks. 


We need to get you a reality TV show and title it the "******* Chef". Nobody could top your culinary expertise in exotic food.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I dunno wyogoob, I've skinned too many of the greasy pot lickers back in my trapping days to ever want to stick one in my mouth. I think I'll just stick with eating coots.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> I dunno wyogoob, I've skinned too many of the greasy pot lickers back in my trapping days to ever want to stick one in my mouth. I think I'll just stick with eating coots.


I hear ya, they are greasy pot-lickers. If I told you how many I skinned, you'd call me a liar. But that was back in the day when an 1XL was $50. Come to think of it though, about '77 the prices were so good we quit skinning them. Uh...I cut a hole in the neck casing this one out. -)O(- Kinda embarrassing.

We ate our share of them where I come from, mostly the young ones, mostly at game feeds.

In my opinion coots and ***** are tied for tastiness.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> OK Goob, You win. I have to agree that these **** recipes look good and if you were the one to prepare them, I'd gladly eat it, bayliascaris be [email protected]*&%ed .
> 
> The dog though is not having much luck getting an apple fed one for you, but maybe the ***** will be coming into the trees more in the next few weeks.
> 
> We need to get you a reality TV show and title it the "******* Chef". Nobody could top your culinary expertise in exotic food.


thanks, Catherder


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I've actually had BBQ'd raccoon&#8230;twice. Served by the same gentleman from Louisiana at two different jobsite potlucks.
> I thought raccoon was great&#8230; but it turned out to be the sauce.
> Here's his recipe:
> 
> ...


Boy, that sounds pretty good. Do you know what the guy did to the ***** before putting the sauce on?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I don’t know. It looked like yours. It had a fairly strong taste and was pretty greasy. No smoke flavor. I kind of doubt he fussed with it too much, if I remember right he lived in an RV just off site.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Had BBQ'd **** all of my early life back in MS and LA. Remember that they parboiled it with alot of onions and garlic before they finished on the open pit grill. Sauce made it, it was mopped on the meat while it was cooking. Remember at some of the BBQ's they had BBQ'd goat and lamb, sometimes along with the ****. 
Had to get all of the scent glands out of the ***** or they would taste awfully strong.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lunch:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool stuff:








Raccoon Was Once a Thanksgiving Feast Fit for a President


Calvin Coolidge refused to cook the raccoon sent to him, but the critter was a beloved staple for many Americans




getpocket.com


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

hmmm and to think I just throw the tree rats in the wash.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ya render up a 15lb raccoon carcass and you are left with 20lbs of grease and 5lbs of meat. 

I used to skin them as a kid... did it ONCE for my son to make a rug... takes a week to get the grease off your hands and under fingernails. Now they just go in the trash. 

I got one super clever one I've been trying to trap for 3 weeks now... see him on the security camera from time to time. He's an odd one, doesn't like peanut butter and marshmallows. I hate to use tuna or kippered snacks, that just brings in all the neighborhood cats. I'll get him... eventually. 

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Ya render up a 15lb raccoon carcass and you are left with 20lbs of grease and 5lbs of meat.
> 
> I used to skin them as a kid... did it ONCE for my son to make a rug... takes a week to get the grease off your hands and under fingernails. Now they just go in the trash.
> 
> ...


Spring beavers don't have a lot of fat.

Sounds like a smart one. We had one on the security camera last week during the warm weather. 

We got 17 in 2020, only 2 in 2021, on marshmallows mostly.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks tasty! also if it was already prepared like shown in wyogoob's pics I would try it other then that I'll pass on getting greasy!


----------

